# mixing car audio and to home amps.



## EVcelica (Dec 30, 2008)

My cars engine and exhaust are too loud to warrant having an sq system so I'm moving components over to the house. 

I was going to use my DRZ9255 as a source and run an active 4-way system using home amplifiers. The speakers will be housed in some 4-way towers I am building. 

I was looking at using this McIntosh 6 channel amp for low mid and high: http://mcc.berners.ch/power-amplifiers/MC7106.pdf
And saw level controls 1.0 to 2.5 volt. Is this a gain of some sort? Will the drz with its 4V or 8V preouts work with this amplifier as I've never mixed home and car audio. 

Source: DRZ9255
Amps: Mac 6 channel for low mid high
Audison VrX 1.500 for subs
Towers will have : Hiquphon OW2
Focal 6.5" k2P mids
Peerless sls-8 lows
Focal 33KX subs

Thoughts, opinions, or recommendations would be appreciated?

Thanks, Erik


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

EVcelica said:


> And saw level controls 1.0 to 2.5 volt. Is this a gain of some sort? Will the drz with its 4V or 8V preouts work with this amplifier as I've never mixed home and car audio.
> 
> Thanks, Erik


Yep it's just like the gain control on a car audio amp, just in a series of steps instead of a continous range. The HU will likley still be able to clip the input stage of the amp even at 2.5v settings but its just matter of finding that point on the HU's volume control and not going past it in the future (or putting a voltage deviding network between the HU and the amp)

You'll also need a pretty robust 12v supply for the audison sub amp.


----------



## EVcelica (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I just wanted to make sure i wouldn't be stuck with expensive stuff I cant use. I was thinking of getting a 75Amp sower supply for the amp and head unit. Will it be bad to run them off the same power supply? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

What is the current draw on that Audison amp alone? That might max out your powersupply? Do you have a battery in the set up for when the amps draw more than the supply can dish out?

(just like a car and alternator)


----------



## EVcelica (Dec 30, 2008)

I will be running the audison at 2 ohms. At 13.8 Volts it can draw 149 Amps at 1 ohm but at two it is only 68 Amps maximum. So I was thinking 75 would leave me with 7 to run the head unit. Plus I doubt I would ever push it to the maximum... well maybe.
I didn't think about using a battery as well. Would that help if I already had enough current available?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

If you have enough current, then not really. Is the power supply a 14v power supply or a 12v or adjustable... some are adjustable.

I had a buddy that ran some car stuff in his house off of a 20 amp power supply and his system maxed out could draw 50 amps.. The amt of times that it actually draws that is very rare and usually when the sub got excited. A small 12v battery kept everything running and kept it from shutting down when there was voltage that spiked above the 20. He had a meter on it and most of the time it only spiked to 25 or 30 amps at most.


----------



## EVcelica (Dec 30, 2008)

I did not buy the power supply yet, but I think the ones I have seen were like 13.4 Volts. Thanks for the info.


----------

